# Hi everyone!



## whiteiinocence (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello everyone~
I am new to owning mice and currently have two beautiful female fancy mice. I had some questions and thought I could get some help here =]


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A warm welcome to our forums.......

:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy  Whereabouts ya from?


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

hi there :lol:


----------

